# GB Team Kit whilst commuting - Don't



## fossyant (29 Jan 2009)

Please don't wear GB team kit whilst commuting, especially if you are not in the Squad.

We get loads of squad riders round here...

So there is me, just pulled out of work and spot a 'fully' kitted rider in front (short top / shorts and shaved legs)..... soon caught him..."Oh have you been training on the track".......I then the face then turns round and the fella's older than me...doh....erm.....not a squad rider.....

He must have thought I was a looney..... he did say, "not as much as he used to".....then commented on it was a bit parky... (it would be in short top/pants).

So for the sake of embarrasing moments, don't wear GB kit unless you are in the squad. I did go on to ride off into the distance anyway....


----------



## CotterPin (29 Jan 2009)

Personally any pro team kit is a bit of a no-no as far as I am concerned. It just looks wrong, especially when it is a bit of a mix and match job. Far worse are cyclists in the yellow jersey - it's like having a copy of the FA Cup on your mantelpiece. (Or am I being a bit too snobby here?*)


*This is a rhetorical question as I think I might know the answer.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Jan 2009)

Nothing wrong with pro kit IMO. Yellow jersey is a no-no, mind.


----------



## AdamBlade (29 Jan 2009)

On a similar note, what would you consider reasonable wear for commuting? Just interested as I currently commute in shorts (non-cycling) and Altura cycle jacket. Thinking about getting myself some cycling shorts.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Jan 2009)

AdamBlade said:


> On a similar note, what would you consider reasonable wear for commuting? Just interested as I currently commute in shorts (non-cycling) and Altura cycle jacket. Thinking about getting myself some cycling shorts.



Go with what you like and feels comfortable, don't listen to any of us on here.

It takes all kinds, some people on here ride with bikesters (type of baggy trousers that are the most uncool thing *ever*).


----------



## 4F (29 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Nothing wrong with pro kit IMO. Yellow jersey is a no-no, mind.



I have seen some bloke round this way wearing a king of the mountains jersey in table top flat Suffolk .


----------



## Joe (29 Jan 2009)

I have some pro kit, but nothing that matches! 
I also wear a polka dot jersey quite often, though not when commuting.
Screw the rules!


----------



## Landslide (29 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Nothing wrong with pro kit IMO. Yellow jersey is a no-no, mind.



I'd quite happily wear "a" yellow jersey, but I'd have to be taking the piss to wear the _Maillot Jaune_.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Jan 2009)

i have been known to commute in a full z team kit when it was all i had clean…


----------



## snapper_37 (29 Jan 2009)

I've got a lovely cannondale siemens long sleeve jersey. I like it as the colours are fab and hides a multitude of sins being virtually black 

Wearing pro-team stuff is just the same as folks who wear a full england strip when having a kick around over the park, imo.


----------



## Landslide (29 Jan 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i have been known to commute in a full z team kit when it was all i had *clean*…



What did you wear when you were doping?


----------



## Arch (29 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> It takes all kinds, some people on here ride with bikesters (type of baggy trousers that are the most uncool thing *ever*).



I don't know about 'cool', but if you think Bikesters are 'baggy', you need to look up the meaning of baggy. Mine are slim and elegant (except around my fat arse.)


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2009)

Don't mine Team Kit, just not GB Squad....that's for the Squad


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2009)

I don't mind somebody having the kit but they've got to have the speed to pull it off.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (29 Jan 2009)

I can't imagine why anyone would want to buy team kit. On some level, you must be pretending to yourself that you're actually riding for that team, which strikes me as abit odd. Especially if you're just going to work. Still, whatever floats your boat. One of the things I used to enjoy doing was overtaking these people while I was commuting in my work clothes.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> One of the things I used to enjoy doing was overtaking these people while I was commuting in my work clothes.


I still do, especially on my heavy hybrid with pannier, etc


----------



## Rhythm Thief (29 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> I still do, especially on my heavy hybrid with pannier, etc



Well, I still do too, but it doesn't have the same impact when you're in a car.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2009)

I haven't got much team stuff - maybe 1 jersey now - got it cos I liked the colour - just blue and white..... turns out to be a Spanish Concrete company........bit like having Tarmac written on your top.......


----------



## snapper_37 (29 Jan 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to buy team kit. On some level, you must be pretending to yourself that you're actually riding for that team



Probably is a bit like that - in the head. Sometimes it can be a bit of an incentive, or a kick up the ass to ride faster, better. I don't know. The OH had a Gary Fisher MTB and she just *had* to have the outfit to go with it.

It was fairly funny when other MTBers were whizzing past up hills wearing aldi shorts and jerseys type of stuff. 

I've 'taken care' of the clothing now and do wear it in the summer - because it's nice kit and because it's got subaru down the sides so I'm like 'get bloody going or you're going to look a tw@t'. I probably do anyway.  but it goes with the eye shadow


----------



## iLB (29 Jan 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to buy team kit.



surely its just the same principle as buying a football or rugby team top?


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> surely its just the same principle as buying a football or rugby team top?


I thought you bought a football top to cover your beer belly; I don't think cycling kit is bought for that reason


----------



## gazzaputt (29 Jan 2009)

Pro kit and club kit on a commute is just plain wrong.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jan 2009)

I sometimes wear a "Kampioen Oost Vlaanderen" jersey - I bought it on the basis that it was a jersey from the East Flanders Road Championship (much like the ones celebrating De Ronde) as my Gran's family is from there. When it arrived, even my limited Flemish was enough to realise it was THE champion's jersey.

I wear it because it's a great cut and a nice jersey, but expect a kicking from some Belgians some time soon...

Other than that, my team support is limited to race caps and bidons...


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> surely its just the same principle as buying a football or rugby team top?



Posted this before but... there is different ettiquette in different sports - no one would blink an eye at you wearing an England shirt to play five a side, for example, but walk into your local karate class wearing a black belt that you didn't earn there and you'd be in for it...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Jan 2009)

Landslide said:


> What did you wear when you were doping?



well i've a lotto top so probably that


----------



## HJ (29 Jan 2009)

Just get some CC kit, you never know who you might meet...


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Posted this before but... there is different ettiquette in different sports - no one would blink an eye at you wearing an England shirt to play five a side, for example, but walk into your local karate class wearing a black belt that you didn't earn there and you'd be in for it...



GB Squad kit is a bit like Black Belt....just don't do it........ I've scalped a few coming out from work..just hoping they have had a hard day. You can usually tell as they ride Trek's.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> GB Squad kit is a bit like Black Belt....just don't do it........


Not unless you can duff up the black belts, of course 



> I've scalped a few coming out from work..just hoping they have had a hard day. You can usually tell as they ride Trek's.



There's a chap I used to see who wears the US champ's jersey - I think he rides a red Specialized - he's VERY quick, or at least he was on the day I made the mistake of trying to match his pace up Wilmslow Road...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> surely its just the same principle as buying a football or rugby team top?



Er ... I can't imagine why anyone would want to do that either.


----------



## biking_fox (30 Jan 2009)

"I don't mind somebody having the kit but they've got to have the speed to pull it off. "

+1

Does make my commute faster whenever I see someone who ought to be up for a bit of a race. It's a shame when they're just poddling along. Mind you racing up the A6 is a bit interesting anyway.

To some extent there is a limited choice of kit around, so the odd team colours (and after all they might actually be team fans in which case it's fair enough) are ok. But GB Squad colours are wrong.


----------



## Landslide (30 Jan 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Er ... I can't imagine why anyone would want to do that either.


In my case, sheer masochism...


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jan 2009)

Is it worse to be wearing pro kit, or to be riding a full carbon TT bike? I'd say the latter, esp. if you're only riding slowly.


----------



## CotterPin (30 Jan 2009)

Riding a full carbon TT bike in jeans and trainers - but then they've probably nicked it!


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jan 2009)

Surely jeans and trainers makes it slightly more acceptable?


----------



## andy_wrx (30 Jan 2009)

Several years out of date team kit is cool, surely ?

Wearing this year's kit marks you out as a real fanboy, but something from several years ago, like PDM, or Fassa Bortolo or something, is cool

(the one exception being Disco kit of course )


And of course I agree with Fossy's original point about not wearing GB team kit unless you're a squad rider...


And Mrs wrx thinks "that red and white spotty jersey from the Tour de France" is really nice and keeps suggesting she can buy me one, but there's no way - I can just imagine what I'd look like puffing up a hill somewhere and being passed by other cyclists...


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> ...or to be riding a full carbon TT bike? I'd say the latter, esp. if you're only riding slowly.


I have ride it slowly, otherwise the basket I have on the front falls off, see?


----------



## a_n_t (30 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Is it worse to be wearing pro kit, or to be riding a full carbon TT bike? I'd say the latter, esp. if you're only riding slowly.




why? I've never understood the "you cant have a nice expensive bike if you cant ride it fast" argument.

smacks of jealousy to me.


----------



## iLB (30 Jan 2009)

i just can't fathom why any of you would care so much about what another cyclist is wearing?? don't you have anything better to be doing or worrying about?


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jan 2009)

a_n_t said:


> why? I've never understood the "you cant have a nice expensive bike if you cant ride it fast" argument.
> 
> smacks of jealousy to me.



LOL, you've got that so wrong. I'd feel spare if I was the one riding it slowly on an "all the gear no idea basis".

Oh, and I do have an expensive bike, but luckily as a recumbent no-one knows quite what to expect from my speed. Thank goodness, because I'm sometimes rather slow!


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> i just can't fathom why any of you would care so much about what another cyclist is wearing?? don't you have anything better to be doing or worrying about?



That's because some of us are extreme lycra tarts, that's why.


----------



## Iainj837 (30 Jan 2009)

When I commute I wear my work clothes. When going for a nice ride I wear baggy beach shorts, which probably look silly but I feel comfy in then, plus I don't care what I look like whilst out one the bike.
IMO it is not a fashion show


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jan 2009)

And that's all absolutely fine, you wouldn't get the slightest snooty look from me. OTOH I'm also very grateful for those who do care enough to work on a class outfit. It gives me pleasure to watch a rider looking good, nice muscle tone, etc.


----------



## hackbike 666 (30 Jan 2009)

Iainj837 said:


> When I commute I wear my work clothes. When going for a nice ride I wear baggy beach shorts, which probably look silly but I feel comfy in then, plus I don't care what I look like whilst out one the bike.
> IMO it is not a fashion show



That's what I say but I always get comments from my workmates.


----------



## snakehips (31 Jan 2009)

I'm a sucker for cheapo tops from Prendas. Being old stock they can safely be worn with a hint of irony. Like my 2003 Ukrainian national champion jersey. Nobody would ever me get me mixed up with Sergei Honchar.


----------



## Tarbo (31 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> It gives me pleasure to watch a rider looking good, nice muscle tone, etc.




Is that why you're called BentMikey ?


----------



## BentMikey (31 Jan 2009)

Tarbo said:


> Is that why you're called BentMikey ?



Uh huh, that's right.


----------



## iGaz (1 Feb 2009)

I have the Discovery Channel/Trek Kit comprising of leggings,long sleeve top and thermal top. I never wear it for commuting just for my weekend rides on the road bike.

I bought them as I like the logos and the patterns.

i have a pair of GT longs with the GT logo on the thigh panels, bought these when I was riding my GT frame before it split around the BB area!!

Most of my stuff is plain Polaris etc gear!


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Feb 2009)

AdamBlade said:


> On a similar note, what would you consider reasonable wear for commuting? Just interested as I currently commute in shorts (non-cycling) and Altura cycle jacket. Thinking about getting myself some cycling shorts.



in the summer i'm often in t shirt and jeans

in the winter its t shirt, hoodie and altura jacket or my big hiking coat if its really cold

but my commute is about 10 mins through town


----------



## atbman (2 Feb 2009)

That would be the Team GB which doesn't include Northern Ireland, I assume. Good job they didn't use that silly phrase at the Munich Olympics - it would have to have been Team GB and Mary Peters, presumably.


----------



## gerry (2 Feb 2009)

well - gotta top quality 'first layer' for a fiver - cos it was yellow! Given that it'll never be seen all winter under the waterproof who gives an @rse!!


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (2 Feb 2009)

To be honest, I get the "hump" a bit when I see folk on forums speculate "You should wear this on the road/You should not wear this on the road".

Who gives a big fat one tbqh?. 

I buy a lot of kit from PBK and the bulk of my stuff is made up of their team kit. I wear it for training rides as well as commuting ( albeit with an Altura Compton jacket over the top half ).

I also have some brill quality Giordana Pinarello RT team kit which does the job perfectly and looks ace.

On top of that, I have a set of Caisse d'Epargne 2008 kit that I sometimes chuck on in the warmer weather. 

It's no different from any other form of sport. I ride an Aprilia RSV Mille motorbike. I wear a Mick Doohan replica Arai RX7RR helmet when I'm riding it. However, no one sneers at me when I pass them in the opposite direction when they see me wearing that. 

Last year whilst out with a friend riding from Dunfermline to Clackmannan I had my Caisse d'Epargne kit on and we passed a couple of roadies on Treks coming in the opposite direction. One of them was chuckling away to himself and pointing in my direction. "Look.....he thinks he is Valverde...wank3r" I heard him say as we passed them.

He wasn't so bloody "chirpy" when we turned around and caught back up with them to quiz him on his "comments".........

Some roadies are so far stuck up their arses that it is annoying. 

There's no "law" on what to wear. Folks, wear what you want and don't let anyone dicatate to you on the subject.


----------



## iLB (2 Feb 2009)

RSV_Ecosse said:


> To be honest, I get the "hump" a bit when I see folk on forums speculate "You should wear this on the road/You should not wear this on the road".
> 
> Who gives a big fat one tbqh?.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## peanut (12 Mar 2009)

I reckon team kit looks great. I'd wear it myself if I wasn't such a lardass. 

Some years ago I sent off to the US for a Gan jersey and shorts when Chris B was was top of the pile.Never had the courage to wear it 
Still sitting in my drawer 

saw a roadie on a nice Colnago yesterday out at langford Budville. Looked the mutts nuts in team kit


----------



## MacB (12 Mar 2009)

Try commuting in a Mankini


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Mar 2009)

peanut said:


> I reckon team kit looks great. I'd wear it myself if I wasn't such a lardass.


Some team kit looks great - I like the elegance of the Francaise Des Jeux kit (blue shorts version mind) myself, and think the Garmin kit is pretty nifty (argyle armwarmers though...  )

I can see me wearing a team cap or jersey, but whole kit (bibs, jersey, mitts, socks...) just seems a bit off, somehow...


----------



## Wigsie (12 Mar 2009)

peanut said:


> I reckon team kit looks great. I'd wear it myself if I wasn't such a lardass.



+1

I actually have bought a jersey as motivation, i wont wear it until i am less of a lard arse (well its all gut with me)....

IMO I dont really give a crap what people ride or wear when they ride... they are obviously enjoying themselves and are riding it what is comfy so screw everyone else. Personally I have the Allez in Quick Step colours and my Spesh Shoes and gloves seem to match to bike nicely. the jersey is relatively plain Black but that is as far as it goes.

Mind you, if I had (or should I say when I get) an average speed of 20mph and my body looked more like a greek god than a fast food god I may well take off my board shorts and expose my lycra bib shorts in their full glory!


----------



## goo_mason (12 Mar 2009)

Funny how cycling team kit is sneered at yet half the bloomin' country seems to wear replica football kit most of the time and no-one bats an eyelid....


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Mar 2009)

I've said it before, but it's not that unusual for different ettiquette to exist in different sports. You'd be in for it if you couldn't back your black belt up at the local martial arts club, for example...


----------



## Mac66 (12 Mar 2009)

Personally I don't wear pro team or GB kit, but I don't judge anyone who does.

In the end I think it comes down to money. Presumably kit design is copyright and licensed out by the teams to make money? Not sure if this is the case? If it is, then imho if a team want to make money out of the kit, then they don't care if you wear it so why should anyone else?


----------



## rob7222 (13 Mar 2009)

Frankly this has managed to give me the arse.
Over the last 2 years I've lost roughly 5 stone in fat. I think it's quite understandable that I want to show my body off to anybody that has eyes, so I wear the nice team kits because for the first time in a long while I'm able to say confidently, I look ****ing good.


----------



## Dave Lester (13 Mar 2009)

It's not important what people wear, the clothes don't maketh the man (or woman).


----------



## Molecule Man (13 Mar 2009)

Wigsie said:


> +1
> 
> I actually have bought a jersey as motivation, i wont wear it until i am less of a lard arse (well its all gut with me)....



In the meantime, you could get some Jelly Belly kit (sorry!).

I would feel a bit embarrassed wearing team kit, as I am not especially fast, though I might consider buying a classic Mondrian-style La Vie Claire jersey if there were any still around. I don't mind what anyone else wears though.


----------



## Wigsie (13 Mar 2009)

rob7222 said:


> Frankly this has managed to give me the arse.
> Over the last 2 years I've lost roughly 5 stone in fat. I think it's quite understandable that I want to show my body off to anybody that has eyes, so I wear the nice team kits because for the first time in a long while I'm able to say confidently, I look ****ing good.



Good on ya Rob!

As for you Molecule Man.... your words cut me deep!


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2009)

Team Kit is fine, that I don't have a problem with - my OP said "but not GB Squad Kit", especially in Manchester - you regularly see the GB squad out training up here....


----------



## nilling (13 Mar 2009)

Molecule Man said:


> In the meantime, you could get some Jelly Belly kit (sorry!).




Lol I wear one of their cotton caps - it just seems appropriate!


----------



## goo_mason (13 Mar 2009)

rob7222 said:


> Frankly this has managed to give me the arse.
> Over the last 2 years I've lost roughly 5 stone in fat. I think it's quite understandable that I want to show my body off to anybody that has eyes, so I wear the nice team kits because for the first time in a long while I'm able to say confidently, I look ****ing good.



And quite right too. Be proud of your achievements.

Well done, Rob. A 5 stone loss is fantastic.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> P
> So there is me, just pulled out of work and spot a 'fully' kitted rider in front (short top / shorts and shaved legs)..... soon caught him..."Oh have you been training on the track".......I then the face then turns round and the fella's older than me...doh....erm.....not a squad rider.....


Was it a chap sporting a Plowman Craven race cap too? Seen him the last couple of days as I was heading into town.


----------



## c2c (24 Apr 2009)

Tarbo said:


> Is that why you're called BentMikey ?


lol....... i thought that.lol


----------



## peanut (24 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> And quite right too. Be proud of your achievements.
> 
> Well done, Rob. A 5 stone loss is fantastic.



thanks a lot Rob I can tell you where that 5 stone has gone 

seriously well done indeed


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Was it a chap sporting a Plowman Craven race cap too? Seen him the last couple of days as I was heading into town.



Bit long ago, but shaven and the stuff.....

I see a number of the young squad out, but really don't wear this stuff if in Sth Mcr - you'll get battered.....by me at least.....this kit has to be earned...


----------



## Maz (24 Apr 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> i just can't fathom why any of you would care so much about what another cyclist is wearing?? don't you have anything better to be doing or worrying about?


+1


----------



## Tynan (24 Apr 2009)

wearing the cc tops has taken me ever so slightly over the line from plain kit

I've been eyeing the retro kit on Prendas for a log time now, when it goes on clearance anyway, because it's cheap as much as anything else, need a second pair of bib shorts, dithering, I'll have to ride faster in any sort of team kit

wearing a football shirt is completely different, you wear it to show support, not pretend you're something you're not


----------



## Woz! (24 May 2009)

Hmm, don't know if it's been mentioned in the thread yet, but if they don't want you to wear the team kit, perhaps they shouldn't sell the damn thing in the first place.


----------



## iGaz (24 May 2009)

iGaz said:


> I have the Discovery Channel/Trek Kit comprising of leggings,long sleeve top and thermal top. I never wear it for commuting just for my weekend rides on the road bike.
> 
> I bought them as I like the logos and the patterns.
> 
> ...



All my gear is now unbranded Polaris/Briko gear. And again apart from leggings with the GT logo on the panels. Got rid of the Disco stuff!


----------



## monnet (24 May 2009)

I've always thought the 'rules' of kit were don't wear national kit unless you're in the team. Don't wear national champ jersey unless you are national champ (for some reason jerseys in the Italian colours seem to be an exception to this rule). Don't wear the rainbow jersey unless you're world champ. Grand Tour jerseys are absolute no-no's. Discovery kit is also to be frowned upon. 

I tend not to wear trade kit but I have a few bits and pieces. A couple of the guys in my club wear full trade kit. I think it looks good, providing your in good enough shape to wear it. The guys that do go like the proverbial off a shovel so I'm not going to argue with them.


----------



## MacB (24 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Team Kit is fine, that I don't have a problem with - my OP said "but not GB Squad Kit", especially in Manchester - you regularly see the GB squad out training up here....



I think we 'got' the OP but considered it a ludicrous premise. It had never crossed my mind to buy, or wear, team GB kit, but no unwritten rule would stop me. I prefer plain stuff but have recently purchased older stuff from Prendas, coz it's cheap. I have no idea what the teams are or what riders are associated with them. If it's for sale then:-

if you buy it to wear on a night out then it's every bit as naff as wearing a football shirt out

if you buy it to wear when cycling then good for you.

There's also the fact that the 'transgressor' you mention in your OP was probably pretty happy with what he was doing. The only embarrassing moment I can see here is yours. If some numpty is so eager to brown nose to a 'Team GB' member that he mistakes a pootling commuter for one, then he can hardly blame said commuter.


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2009)

Ohh get you........


----------



## ferret fur (25 May 2009)

Do any of the people on here who object to team kit also shave their legs?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2009)

As before Team kit is cheap!

I wear some team kit, and on a recumbent which is hardly a true image

However the thing about team kit is that it dates, and the shops clear out their "last year's kit" at often bargain prices.

I may not support a particular team, but if I can get quality kit at less than half the price (or less) of "normal" clothing of the same standard then I am going to wear "team kit"

For beginners and those on a budget this is often a good way of accessing kit and equipment.


----------



## MacB (25 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Ohh get you........



I know, bit prickly, but figured you'd hack it


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I know, bit prickly, but figured you'd hack it


----------



## Goffins (26 May 2009)

The snobery in cycling is obviously as prevelant in the Car driving community.

It's a shame really but I think trying to emulate your sporting heroes or showing respect to your national team is a good thing and not to be sneered at. Hell, I rode to work the other day in a T-mobile sponsored Chelsea away Top and I'm not sponsored by T-mobile and I hate Chelsea but the top was clean and as it was my ex's fit rather snuggly.

I'm pretty sure nobody mistook me for Frank Lampard so I think the world will continue to spin on its axis.

Maybe more people should wear team kit, that way they may feel more inclined to ride a bit faster when on their several thousand pounds worth of bikes; You know who you are.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2009)

Team kit is usually the best-made cycling gear for the job. If you use your commute as a training run (as I do) and have a shower when you get into work, then it makes sense to wear stuff that is skin-tight and fast-wicking. I have absolutely no interest in what anyone else thinks about this. I always buy end-of-line and out-of-date team kit, because it is better value than buying anything else. And I like wearing obscure stuff from continental teams - it's not as it you are advertising anything anyone here has ever heard of!*

*however, this doesn't always work out... I was slightly embarrassed to discover that my bib shorts from a few years ago were advertising a famous Swiss lap-dancing club! Not really what I would support...


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2009)

Chelsea were never sposored by T-Mobile, do you mean Samsung?



Goffins said:


> I rode to work the other day in a T-mobile sponsored Chelsea away Top and I'm not sponsored by T-mobile and I hate Chelsea but the top was clean and as it was my ex's fit rather snuggly.
> 
> I


----------



## Goffins (26 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Chelsea were never sposored by T-Mobile, do you mean Samsung?



I could have sworn it was T-mobile but I just went and checked and you sir are correct.

On a side note I'm sorry for my pissy post this morning, turns out I'm a bit of a grump in the mornings.


----------



## ChrisKH (26 May 2009)

I struggle to find kit that fits me that hasn't got some form of sponsorship on it tbh. My most comfortable Bib shorts are B'Twin racing ones. I don't kid myself that I'm a member of the B'Twin racing team.


----------



## MacB (26 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I struggle to find kit that fits me that hasn't got some form of sponsorship on it tbh. My most comfortable Bib shorts are B'Twin racing ones. I don't kid myself that I'm a member of the B'Twin racing team.



what, not even when you're posing in front of the mirror?


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 May 2009)

I can't see the point in wearing all that stuff for my ten mile commute so I just wear ordinary easy to clean stuff.


----------



## ChrisKH (26 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> what, not even when you're posing in front of the mirror?



'ere, you been watchin'?


----------



## Landslide (26 May 2009)

Goffins said:


> I could have sworn it was T-mobile but I just went and checked and you sir are correct.
> 
> On a side note I'm sorry for my pissy post this morning, turns out I'm a bit of a grump in the mornings.



I'd be a grump suicidal if I'd commuted in Chelski kit!!!


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 May 2009)

I dunno,dont think i'd commute in a football kit let alone wear one anyway.

Oooops although I do seem to remember commuting in the Leyton Orient checked kit about ten years ago.People thought it was the Croatia kit.

Shirt


----------



## Fnaar (26 May 2009)

Ioccasionally wear a Campagnolo shirt on a Shimano-equipped mountain bike!  Should I be shot?


----------



## MacB (31 May 2009)

I've just ordered a pair of Spanish national team bib shorts 2008 from Prendas.........reduced to £20, only two sizes left, small and 3XL


----------



## Aperitif (31 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've just ordered a pair of Spanish national team bib shorts 2008 from Prendas.........reduced to £20, only two sizes left, small and 3XL



You're definitely a senor member on here now "El MacBludgeones"


----------



## Femto (31 May 2009)

So I take it an Altura jersey with no markings which happens to be predominantly yellow in colour (for the purposes of being visible to motorists) is acceptable and I'm not gonna get 'battered' for wearing it while I'm around Chortlon/Sale/Didsbury?


----------



## yello (31 May 2009)

Can I play 5-a-side in an old Brioches La Boulangère team shirt?


----------



## Femto (31 May 2009)

yello said:


> Can I play 5-a-side in an old Brioches La Boulangère team shirt?



Haha, I can't see why not. 

...but as for my above question....what do you all reckon? I got yellow simply because up until now, I've been wearing a cotton t-shirt with my work's Hi-Vis long sleeve nylon jerkin thing. Soaked is not the word. I thought a jersey in a bright colour (so I can be seen) which gets shut of moisture would be far preferable to the previous arrangement.


----------



## Twanger (31 May 2009)

A guy at work has been using the same 7-11 jersey since the late 80s. I wish I could find an old raleigh-Banana jersey. I'd wear that like a shot.


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2009)

Twanger said:


> A guy at work has been using the same 7-11 jersey since the late 80s. I wish I could find an old raleigh-Banana jersey. I'd wear that like a shot.



I have an old Raleigh jersey, from pre Raleigh Banana days.....


----------



## Wigsie (31 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've just ordered a pair of Spanish national team bib shorts 2008 from Prendas.........reduced to £20, only two sizes left, small and 3XL



Which size did you get?


----------



## gavintc (31 May 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Which size did you get?



Do you think he is a secret anoxeric?


----------



## Wigsie (31 May 2009)

gavintc said:


> Do you think he is a secret anoxeric?



Quite possibly.... he is dropping the Lb's pretty swiftly!


----------



## MacB (31 May 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Which size did you get?



wouldn't be any good for you, I went for the MENS sizing


----------



## Garz (31 May 2009)

It's a bit harsh commenting on attire when it happens in all walks of sports. It's a bit like snappers observation, you cant stop people following a brand/team. Personally I would be embarrassed to wear something like that even if i was given it. All I would do is just smile.. 

Each to their own!


----------



## Wigsie (31 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> wouldn't be any good for you, I went for the MENS sizing



Not my fault I have child bearing hips! 

and the gut of a full term pregnant woman.


----------



## MacB (1 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Not my fault I have child bearing hips!
> 
> and the gut of a full term pregnant woman.



now don't go making yourself sound all attractive


----------



## XmisterIS (1 Jun 2009)

I wear normal shorts and a t-shirt in this weather. 'tis perfect


----------



## Wigsie (1 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> now don't go making yourself sound all attractive



ok, carrying quintuplets!


----------

